# Where Have You Gone, Barney Fife?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Don Knotts.
We will miss you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Very sad indeed.
81 is a ripe old age though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

He will be missed....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RIP Don Knotts
And God Bless you

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

REST IN PEACE, DON KNOTTS

darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sad thing was when I heard this my son was asking who Don Knotts was. Losing a lot of great actors and sadly not getting many new ones as good as the old ones.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

One of my favorites from a long list ...


> *Barney Fife*: Well, today's eight-year-olds are tomorrow's teenagers. I say this calls for action and now. Nip it in the bud. First sign of youngsters going wrong, you've got to nip it in the bud.
> *Andy Taylor*: I'm going to have a talk with them. What else do you want me to do?
> *Barney Fife*: Well, don't just mollycoddle them.
> *Andy Taylor*: I won't.
> *Barney Fife*: Nip it. You go read any book you want on the subject of child discipline and you'll find every one of them is in favor of bud-nipping.


Rest in peace, Don

- Roger


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

If you can have one, our favorite Halloween movie is The Ghost and Mr. Chicken. I remember watching it as a child at the drive inn. Bought it for us and the kids recently. We all watch it and laugh, my son is kind of scared at the same parts I was. When the organ starts playing.
Few comediens have, or will, span the generations with laughter.
Thanks Don..job well done.
Respectfully,
Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

RIP Don Knotts, you always left me in stitches.







Thanks for many years of wholesome entertainment! action


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Don Knotts has to be one of the all-time greats in comedy. He has had a profound influence on our culture in ways we probably don't realize. How many small town cops have been referred to as "Barney"? How many times have we said "nip it in the bud", just like Barney would have? He was a comedy genius, and will be greatly missed by all.

Bob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, that's a real bummer. As the older stars, who make up many of my childhood memories, pass on, it's like losing an old friend. I remember all of these guys very fondly. Seems life was simpler when Barney was reciting his poem on the phone to Juanita - the lovely, sweet, Juanite. He will be missed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My favorite show still is Andy Griffith reruns every night. The jokes will not be as funny knowing Don Knotts is no longer with us.

Nip It









RIP

John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

One of my favorites of his was "Shakiest Gun In The West".

Cracks me up, everytime.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

One of a kind, he was. We'll miss you, Don.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Sad day....He brought laughs to millions of people. Also, he did that over many generations. I can remember being with my Dad and Grandaddy and all 3 of us laughing together at him.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Who??

just kidding....I am not THAT young.......although most of what I've seen of him was reruns.

May he rest in peace.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, was a fan of Don Knotts'. I think Barney Fife was his best role, and I always got a kick out of wathcing him play that part. The apartment manager role on Three's Company, though, almost blew it for me.

True, the world will miss him. At least we still have re-runs.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It feels like I've lost a personal friend, one of my favorites, who truly will be missed. You've reminded me of a couple of my favorites of his skits/movies. I know this man is with God!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

campntn said:


> If you can have one, our favorite Halloween movie is The Ghost and Mr. Chicken. I remember watching it as a child at the drive inn. Bought it for us and the kids recently. We all watch it and laugh, my son is kind of scared at the same parts I was. When the organ starts playing.
> Few comediens have, or will, span the generations with laughter.
> Thanks Don..job well done.
> Respectfully,
> ...


That's my favorite Don Knott's movie too!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I was saddend to hear this news over the weekend as well. I heard that Andy Taylor had visited with just before his passing. I did not know they had such a close friendship.


----------

